# Sylvester Stallone



## debodun (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2015)

"*Rocky VII*: The Silver Age of Golden Gloves" 

"*Rocky VIII*: The Geritol Brawl"


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 8, 2015)

That is hilarious.  I think his plastic surgery looks awful. He would look better to age gracefully.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2015)

I think he has a better surgeon than others...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't know, Ken ... I still think he's scarier looking now ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2015)

View attachment 12831


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2015)

:hiteachother:


----------

